# Jay Bianco a breeder?



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Hasn't Jay Bianco always said on the Maltese Forum that he's not a breeder?

I met a lady the other day -- she works for my eye doctor -- who has two Maltese. She said she got one from a Jay Bianco. I thought, that must be a coincidence! I *know* I've seen Jay say that he doesn't breeder! I asked if this Jay Bianco had a wife named Bev, and she said, "Yup, that's the guy."

????

(Incidentally, she said she loved her dog very much but was NOT very happy with the quality of the breeding. She said he had curly hair and lemon markings and strongly resembled a bichon.)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

My opinion on a real good breeder is one that stands by there speeches about how much they love this breed and do it basically for a hobby and when they find a real good family won't take them to the cleaners money wise i have found a few that price there litters very high and than when they speak with you they will come down in price because they want there litter to go to a loving family. I have tested a few for the heck of it and there are some real good honest ones out there but i think its far and few between most are in it for the money.. They will also tell you they dont sell to pet stores but i believe its because they want the full price
you need to really do your research... I didnt but i lucked out and i really got a wonderful beauiful furbaby but that is because i put alot of love and time into Maxi to me he is my baby ... oh one last note it really upsets me when the breeders put the so called bitches up for sale at 3 and 3 years old when they feel they are over the hill so to speak to me how oculd you give up a 3 year old makes me angry


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Maxismom, I adopted my Macy at age 4 when she had been retired. (She'd had two litters but had complications the second time.) Her breeder is a wonderful person, and I think that she made Macy available so that she could go to a home where she could get more one-on-one attention. But she told me she would ALWAYS take her back if we ever couldn't keep her, for any reason. (Not that that would EVER happen!) She said, "I bred her, and I feel responsible for her for the rest of her life."


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Nichole, I wonder if that's why Jay always adamantly refuses to believe that breeders don't make money off puppies. (I wonder how much money HE made off HIS?)

I do visit MO occasionally -- my last username was banned for saying we should be able to talk about breeders -- so I have a new one, which I won't disclose here









The funny part was that I was never TOLD I was banned. But every time I tried to log in under that username, I got a message that said, "Server busy. Try again later."

Btw, have you noticed that some users have a big red "restricted user" by their names? How childish.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I agree totally with Maxismom. A breeder who really loves their breed is not in it for the money. they are doing it to make sure the breed line is kept healthy and the pups go to loving homes. The whole point for breeding to make sure the breed is kept free from genetic defects and to try to rid the breed of the defects that are there. Usually a good breeder does not make one penny and usually ends up in the hole or will break even financially when it gets down to selling them. The breeder will and should ask just as many questions as the perspective new parents. 

I have three dogs in my house and to think about just turning my back on one and getting rid of it FOR ANY REASON, I just can't fathom the idea. They are simply a part of my family. I think of the them on the same level as my children..since my children are now all grown, they ARE my children! lol


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Yes, but a breeder can't afford to keep EVERY dog he or she breeds around for ever. To continue bettering the breed, they sometimes need to re-home the dogs who aren't producing.

I think Macy's breeder made the smart, ethical choice. Macy was not capable of having more puppies. She is a dog who likes a lot of love and attention. Chris sold her to us (for a very reasonable sum), and now she is a very happy, very loved girl









I do agree that good breeders should be more worried about finding good homes for their dogs and bettering the breed than making money. (Though I disagree with some of the folks out there -- not here, specifically -- who think breeders should charge next to nothing for their pups!)


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Ok, i wasnt really going to write anything:

but yeah, i had though a few years ago that someone mentioned that the bred maltese. im not suprised that someone wasnt happy with the quality---jay and bev dont seem to know much about anything. 

i remember i met so many people that said "how much did you pay for your dog" and i had sprite at the time and i said "1,200" and like 5 of the 20-something people were like "ok, if you breed her, i'll pay you 1500". the other people were like "oh, wow, thats a lot" and walked away. lol. 

i know nothing about breeding, it looks like it hurts the dog, and I was planning on spaying her before i even bought her. i really really dont like how ignorant jay and bev are.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Ok, I found something...isnt this somewhere to post that you're a breeder:


Bianco's Maltese 
Jay & Bev Bianco 
Box 383 
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania 
USA 15349 
724-324-5379 
e-mail: [email protected] 


http://www.1000petstores.com/Dogs/Maltese/maltese.html

1000PetStores.com is a global pet portal bringing the public to animal breeders, petshops, and pet industry suppliers. 

thats the site i got it from. they're listed the 32nd one down. something like that.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Number's disconnected...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Found another site:

http://www.veternet.com/breeders/lists/Maltese.html


Bianco's Maltese Box 383 Mt Morris, PA (412) 324-9401 


its listed 21 breeders down.


i tried looking for more info. but thats all i could find.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

geez...you're really making me search! lol. i spent the last 10 minutes looking---i cant find anything for florida. but i thought i found something in florida before. i dont know. i dont have that great of a memory. 

i did find that people on here write on auspet.com. it seriously feels like a small world, huh? and there was another site kellyco.com or something. which i saw that jay posted there.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

The gal I met DEFINITELY did not get her dog 15 years ago. It sounds like it was more like 5 years ago.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Sanvean, I thought they had retired from breeding and do the rescue thing. I also thought they had moved from Florida to PA, maybe it was the other way around. I have a friend on another forum whom breeds, shows and lives in Florida. She sometimes gives me some inside dirt & tibits. I'll see if she can shed some light. Do you know that on one of my post about puppy mills a year or so ago that Jay edited and added things to my post. I thought it odd that he would take the liberty to do this.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

if you search on google, you will find that bev has "hinted" at breeding from the time they were in PA to the time in Daytona, Jay is going to do anything to protect his "business"


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luvmypupster_@May 22 2004, 09:18 PM
> *Do you know that on one of my post about puppy mills a year or so ago that Jay edited and added things to my post.*


 as I have said, Jay will do "anything" to protect his business


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Funny how he got on here and tried to make it sound like we were just so terrible and he was such an innocent victim, turns out that everything that was suspected of him was true? That is why he was in such an uproar at anyone on here who told it like it was. I actually feel bad for him. He did an awfully lot of preaching, he should have been listening to himself and taking heed to his own words.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kit001_@May 23 2004, 02:57 AM
> *Funny how he got on here and tried to make it sound like we were just so terrible and he was such an innocent victim, turns out that everything that was suspected of him was true? That is why he was in such an uproar at anyone on here who told it like it was. I actually feel bad for him. He did an awfully lot of preaching, he should have been listening to himself and taking heed to his own words.
> 
> 
> ...


 Who got on here? was it Jay or are you talking about the troll?


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Just popped in on MO & "he's" addressing this topic, disclaiming the rumor that they are breeders. So I guess he does browse here. So I guess they no longer breed.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I just saw his post on MO. I had to laugh, as I don't think I or anyone else ever implied that he made a "business" of it.

Eighteen hundred Maltese and they only started their rescue in '99? And it's not even operational anymore? Hmmm...my group, which has been around since '96, has placed less than 1,000 animals, and we adopt out at a pretty brisk pace.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

well, just because he posted that, does it make it the truth...I said he had a "God complex" not that he WAS God! lol I dont' believe ANYTHING he says. Too many conflicting stories and anyone so desperate to have to come over here an lurk and then post like a two year old, has a lot going on in him to make me wonder what is fictional and what is actually truth. I even wonder a little if he has told so many lies that maybe he believes half of them now.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Well, I was beginning to feel guilty about the things I had said about Jay & his sight, not because I had a change of heart, (I simply went by how i had been treated there), but because of what poor Joe was going through. But I had to stop and think about it and Jay CLAIMED that you had the right to voice your opinion on his sight and isn't that what he was trying to make it look like when he came over here and was posting his nasty little remarks? 

Well, I still feel bad about Joe and what went on, on his end with Jay, but I think eventually, no matter what, it still would have happened because lihe you, I think the same thing. This sight has taken off greatly and I have watched it grow and eventually, without our verbal help, Jay would have become insecure about it and done his deed over here anyway.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

this is seriously an interesting topic. kit--you made it seem as though there was something going on with jay and joe-like a conflict. im totally not surprised. jay seems like he has 'the napolean complex'. and seriously---breeding dogs is a business. thats why you spend money and advertise to get 'clients'. ugh! i cant wait till more people from MO find this site and know the truth.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I think you make some VERY good points, Nichole!

Where would you rather go: The forum where you can say whatever you want and it's posted immediately? Or the forum where half your posts don't show up, you can't post links to good information, you can't discuss breeders or brand names, the moderator posts snippy responses, and your post shows up hours later?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

I too was banned from that other site. I still don't know why. I think I posted there twice. I do know that I also posted here and I had an instant message from someone on this board who wanted to know if I was the same Jami that posted on MalteseOnly. I was stupid and said yes. Now before this I was on that other site no more than 10 minutes before I was here and when I tried to go to the other site and sign in I had a screen that said I was banned. I did email Jay and he replied that he had never heard of this site and had no ideal why I was banned and would check into it. I wish I would have saved that email. Also, I to had one of my post on malteseonly completely changed before it was posted. It was about the list that you can buy for $5.00 on that site. It was a more favorable post then I had written. IMO that list is not worth the $5.00. You also get some literature on taking care of your maltese but I could and did find all of that info for free on the internet. So I guess what I am trying to say is, don't buy the list!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

that is soo messed up about the Private message. Jay is obviously a coward. do you remember the person who PMed you? it might be saved. thats so annoying. im glad you're on here though!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jami_@May 24 2004, 12:37 PM
> *It was about the list that you can buy for $5.00 on that site.  It was a more favorable post then I had written.  IMO that list is not worth the $5.00.  You also get some literature on taking care of your maltese but I could and did find all of that info for free on the internet.  So I guess what I am trying to say is, don't buy the list!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=3021*


[/QUOTE]

i have always been wondering, there is a maltese breeder list u can get for free on the Maltese association website...how does that differ with the list u can get if u pay $5 on the MO site?? is it exactly the same?


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

No, it's a little different. The free one has fewer breeders, but I think they're stricter about who they list than Jay is.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Jay is a hypocritical joke just like I told him.... I think I will go disguise myself and do some snooping of my own when I get bored at work! LOL!

This site is SO way better.... I mean like 1,000,000,000,000% better! I could not believe it when I stumbled on this site! I was like "wow finally a site that is just as BIG as MO but so much better!" I was signed up to like 5 yahoo and aol groups trying to get my maltese forum fill, but it wasn't working. They are just not popular enough, but at least I could post what I want. Then I found this site, its popular AND I can post what I want! And joe is so nice!

Im sorry but I am not going to kiss anyone's butt, and sure as heck am not going to kiss Jay OR bev's butt! When they are snotty, I let them know! When they are being hypocritical (which is all the time) I let them know....

Banning people and posting Cash$$$ signs, whatta perv...

And Nichole I totally agree with you. Yes good breeders are about striving for the betterment of the breed, but they are also about that $$$ and I don't blame them. It is still, afterall, a business ordeal. They just happen to be in a business that they care about and love. Kinda like glamourdoll and her pup shop. She probably cares about ALL of her customers and wants them all to be happy and be the best person when it comes to finding good products and fixing problems, but she still needs and wants to make money.

For those who think and let breeders tell you that they don't make a dime, barely break even.... just think about it for a moment. Sure they have to spend money having the pups, but can someone selling a malt for 1200 not make money the same way someone selling one for 600? I mean someone selling Pitt Bull pups for $300 is making money and someone selling a Yorkie for $1500 is making money too.

Sorry so long, I had a lot to say (as usual...







)


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i wonder why he has a following on that site when he is so rude and acts like a dictator i mean its pathetic on his part , This site is so much nicer!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

People don't know about this site. WHen you type in anything about maltese MO pops up first. I was there for so long because of that. If I would have known this site existed I wouldn't have wasted my time...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually if you do a google search for "Maltese dog forum" Spoiled Maltese is listed first.  But if you only do a search for "Maltese dog" Maltese Only is listed.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 3 2004, 10:34 AM
> *Actually if you do a google search for "Maltese dog forum" Spoiled Maltese is listed first.    But if you only do a search for "Maltese dog" Maltese Only is listed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8236*


[/QUOTE]

Thats something I will work on soon, it took me awhle to get listed #1 for "maltese dog forum" , Maltese Dog is next


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 3 2004, 10:34 AM
> *Actually if you do a google search for "Maltese dog forum" Spoiled Maltese is listed first.    But if you only do a search for "Maltese dog" Maltese Only is listed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8236*


[/QUOTE]


OH







Thats good!

I never tried typing in Maltese Dog Forum! When I did my 6 months of research for Brit'ny I just kept typing in Maltese, Maltese puppies, Maltese Breeders, Maltese dog... each time I'd see MO.

Go JOE Be NUMBER 1!!! Then I will have more happy people to talk to when Im bored! LOL!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom+Sep 4 2004, 02:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH







Thats good!

I never tried typing in Maltese Dog Forum! When I did my 6 months of research for Brit'ny I just kept typing in Maltese, Maltese puppies, Maltese Breeders, Maltese dog... each time I'd see MO.

Go JOE Be NUMBER 1!!! Then I will have more happy people to talk to when Im bored! LOL!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8319
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom+Sep 4 2004, 02:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Go JOE Be NUMBER 1!!! Then I will have more happy people to talk to when Im bored! LOL!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8319
[/B][/QUOTE]









Sorry about that previous post.....lol Still trying to figure out how this works

Joe this site, will, without a doubt do very well, I remember your first introductory post







I replied, wishing you luck...that was 3 years ago and waited for someone to post :/ ... anyone to post!. Ive spent a few days going through posts, and have come to the conclusion, this is the place to be........... Joe







, this site really is a breath of fresh air.......You've done well........I wish you all the very best. 
Kathy


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Joe

I love this site, which I did find AFTER finding MO, but I am glad that I continued my search even after I'd found MO.

Since I've found this site, I've not search for another forum.

I don't go to MO for anything other than to see what "rules" he has posted and only to "snoop".

I won't do anything intentionally to make anyone mad (such as posting bad things or intentionally violating their "commands"), but if he or Bev wanted to suspend my account, then well heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.... more power to them.... I'd dare them just to get it done!! LOL









This website is the best with NO DOUBT


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

Ok I have a question, be patient I'm new to the sight so alot of things I just don't know, when u say we r not allowed go talk about breeders, how far are we allowed to go ? Like if I want to know if a particular breeder is reputable can I ask that here ?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zoes mom_@Jan 28 2005, 07:27 PM
> *Ok I have a question, be patient I'm new to the sight so alot of things I just don't know,  when u say we r not allowed go talk about breeders, how far are we allowed to go ?  Like if I want to know if a particular breeder is reputable can I ask that here ?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32185*


[/QUOTE]

Zoe's Mom.... yes you can ask just about anything you want and specifically, you can ask if anyone has experience with a particular breeder. If for some reason you do ask something or say something that is not appropriate, you will likely get a private message with a gentle reminder by Joe, the site's owner. However, just about anything within reason is OK to say or ask.


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd like to know has anyone had any experience with Sonshine Maltese, my new baby is coming home Feb 3rd,


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zoes mom_@Jan 28 2005, 07:39 PM
> *I'd like to know has anyone had any experience with Sonshine Maltese, my new baby is coming home Feb 3rd,
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

sorry to tell you this- and the only reason I know is because I considered them for a puppy when I was first looking... I forgot what happened and where I read it, but Sonshine Acres is a glorified Puppy Mill.

They use people's weakness for CHRISTIANITY GOODNESS and pretty websites to get business...


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I googled for Sonshine Maltese but only came up with Sonshine Acres. They have a pursuasive web site but when you read between the lines....they ship the puppies. Sell to anyone.(high volume breeding with profit only motive) Have a link on Amazon.com. (high volume breeding) Show a toddler holding a maltese (this is NOT a breed for small children, much less a toddler!) and appear to be supporting quite a large group of people with this endeavor

Ergo. Puppymill. I wouldn't buy unless I could visit the facility and see for myself how the breeding pairs are treated. Reputable breeders do not use Amazon.com, recommend this breed for toddlers, sell without thoroughly vetting the prospect or sell in any kind of volume.

How old do they purport your baby to be in Feb?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I would agree and advise you to rethink this "breeder". Even if you have placed a deposit, it might be in your interest to walk away. Have you visited the breeder? Or are you anticipating having your puppy shipped to you? I haven't checked this breeder, but Lady's Mom (I think it was her) posted the links to USDA registered breeders and puppy mills.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I checked the USDA breeders and brokers list for Sonshine and didn't see it on either list. Zoe's Mom... in another thread didn't you say you saw your breeder on the list? Maybe I missed it or maybe it was under their name rather than business name?

There were a few people on MO who had bought from Sonshine. They wrote the name in lowercase so it got missed by the moderators. Patricia who has Bentley (Bentley's Beloved on MO) bought from them. Her dog's photo is on their site. 

The red flag for me is that Sonshine's parents are registered with ACA (Big supporter of Petland) and APRI. Here's what they say:
"Are your puppies all registered?
All of our parents are registered with AKC, ACA, and APRI."

*EDIT:* I re-checked the USDA breeders list and Sonshine's owners, Ken & Pam Miller, are on it. "Sonshine" is misspelled as "Sunshine" so I missed it the first time. I personally would not buy from them.... no way!


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Jan 29 2005, 12:46 PM
> *I googled for Sonshine Maltese but only came up with Sonshine Acres.  They have a pursuasive web site but when you read between the lines....they ship the puppies.  Sell to anyone.(high volume breeding with profit only motive)  Have a link on Amazon.com. (high volume breeding) Show a toddler holding a maltese (this is NOT a breed for small children, much less a toddler!) and appear to be supporting quite a large group of people with this endeavor
> 
> Ergo.  Puppymill.  I wouldn't buy unless I could visit the facility and see for myself how the breeding pairs are treated.  Reputable breeders do not use Amazon.com, recommend this breed for toddlers, sell without thoroughly vetting the prospect or sell in any kind of volume.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
She is 11 wks


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 29 2005, 04:23 PM
> *I checked the USDA breeders and brokers list for Sonshine and didn't see it on either list. Zoe's Mom... in another thread didn't you say you saw your breeder on the list? Maybe I missed it or maybe it was under their name rather than business name?
> 
> There were a few people on MO who had bought from Sonshine. They wrote the name in lowercase so it got missed by the moderators. Patricia who has Bentley (Bentley's Beloved on MO) bought from them. Her dog's photo is on their site.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I saw her puppy on the MO website and he is just simply gorgeous (wow).

I'll have to keep my fingers crossed with a prayer because the money has already been paid, I just pray that the puppy is healthy and everything goes well. I 
wonder if Bentley's mom has been there ?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zoes mom_@Jan 30 2005, 11:23 AM
> *I saw her puppy on the MO website and he is just simply gorgeous (wow).
> 
> I'll have to keep my fingers crossed with a prayer because the money has already been paid, I just pray that the puppy is healthy and everything goes well.  I
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Perhaps you could mention on MO that you are getting a puppy from the same place as Bentley's mom but do not mention the name (or you'll get banned) and then perhaps you could ask some questions. But your post may never make it. I'm not sure if anything like that is allowed on MO. 

Another thought is you could contact Sonshine and ask them to put you in touch with her. Look on their site under Brag Page and you'll see her dog as the last photo #8. Since her dog is being featured on their site, maybe they will give her your contact info (or visa versa) so you all can talk further ?? 

Good luck!!


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jan 30 2005, 11:37 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps you could mention on MO that you are getting a puppy from the same place as Bentley's mom but do not mention the name (or you'll get banned) and then perhaps you could ask some questions. But your post may never make it. I'm not sure if anything like that is allowed on MO. 

Another thought is you could contact Sonshine and ask them to put you in touch with her. Look on their site under Brag Page and you'll see her dog as the last photo #8. Since her dog is being featured on their site, maybe they will give her your contact info (or visa versa) so you all can talk further ?? 

Good luck!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32357
[/B][/QUOTE]
thanks, i must say though, whenever i call they do take they're time and answer all my questions, I have gotten several pictures of her and they seem to very knowledgeable, parents info an such, even asking me questions about the family, fenced in yard etc.
Once I get her home I'll let you guys know. 
thanks for listening.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have also heard that Sonshine Acres is a glorified puppy mill. I think they are not as bad as the puppy mills you see on tv but either way, still classified as one. I met a girl on Maltese Only with two maltese from them. They are both very cute. However, the older one became very sick at around 6 years old with a number of genetic problems cropping up. This maltese is featured on their website as well. The owner spent thousands and she will have a difficult life going forward.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Jan 30 2005, 02:38 PM
> *I have also heard that Sonshine Acres is a glorified puppy mill.  I think they are not as bad as the puppy mills you see on tv but either way, still classified as one.  I met a girl on Maltese Only with two maltese from them.  They are both very cute.  However, the older one became very sick at around 6 years old with a number of genetic problems cropping up.  This maltese is featured on their website as well.  The owner spent thousands and she will have a difficult life going forward.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32377*


[/QUOTE]

Charmypoo hit the nail on the head. Puppy mill puppies can have genetic problems that don't even show up until years later and can be emotionally and financially devasting. My Lady is a rescue, but from a puppy mill. She is diabetic, epileptic, has a heart murmur, arthritis and a skeletal system of a much older dog. None of these problems started until she was 4 years old.

Each time she's been hospitalized, it's cost me close to $1000. Her medications and diabetic supplies alone run close to $150 a month. I'd walk, not run from this puppy if I were you. Even if you lose money now, it will save you money down the line.

And heartache. Living with and loving a chronically ill dog is very difficult. Lady has almost died twice. I don't know how long I'll have her and try to just treasure each and every day I have with her.

I love her with all my heart, but would never want to see anyone else go through this if it could be avoided. Please think very hard about this decision.


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

Well guys as you can see by the pic she's home and all tukered out after along day. She is everything I dreamed she would be. Beautiful, that face her coat wow.
and she came with loads of instructions, samples, Vet records. I am very happy.
My experience has been a positive. As for her breeder she gets an A+ from me she's called checked on her wanted to know how she was making out, gave me a couple of pointers for the first night which was rough she cried so much, I just got up and put her on the pillow next to me. I know that suppose to be a no no. but I just couldn't let her cry any more. She's eating well and playing all the time. Jumping on everyones feet when they walk past her.








Anyway thank you guys so much for all the support.
Talk to ya soon .


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Zoes Mom, 
Congrats on your new arrival. Post over in another section and tell us all about her. We'd love to see some photos too. The one you have in your avatar is very cute. Hope the sleeping will get better!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Zoes Mom,
She sounds wonderful and I am so happy for you. Can't wait to see more photos of your baby.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear this!!! Hey don't feel bad about her sleeping with you. For Catcher's first couple of nights I slept in the big chair in my bedroom with him cuddled at my neck. He didn't cry at all on the 3rd night when I put him in his crate next to my bed. And he has turned out to be the most loving dog... and I think those early days may have played a part in that....


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kit001_@May 24 2004, 09:22 AM
> *Well, I was beginning to feel guilty about the things I had said about Jay & his sight, not because I had a change of heart, (I simply went by how i had been treated there), but because of what poor Joe was going through. But I had to stop and think about it and Jay CLAIMED that you had the right to voice your opinion on his sight and isn't that what he was trying to make it look like when he came over here and was posting his nasty little remarks?
> 
> Well, I still feel bad about Joe and what went on, on his end with Jay, but I think eventually, no matter what, it still would have happened because lihe you, I think the same thing. This sight has taken off greatly and I have watched it grow and eventually, without our verbal help, Jay would have become insecure about it and done his deed over here anyway.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=2975*


[/QUOTE]

I know Jay used to be a breeder but then when he started to do rescue he placed all his Maltese in homes using the Maltese site with just the approximate $250 adoption fee. He then continued to do rescue. When he closed his rescue business, Jay was going to close down the forum but so many people begged him to keep it up so he kept it going trying to find advertisers since he did not need it any longer to sell puppies. That is why he sells items on his site and advertises to pay for the site and maybe to make some money. It must be expensive to have a site with a lot of space.

I am not on anyone's side. I am just stating what I know from reading the postings when he was placing his pets and from once calling him about a Maltese when he was a breeder and he was telling me that this older Maltese was his last Maltese that he bred that he was placing since he was spaying and neutering all the Maltese he has and placing the ones he was not keeping as pets. When I found out he was 8 hours from me despite being in the next state, I did not get a pet from him. 

That was before I got more and more obsessed with Maltese and learned about different looks and then I was finally willing to travel for a Maltese to love.

I like how this Spoiled Maltese Site lets you say what you know and feel and so far everyone has been very nice to me.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy & Panda (my lovable furkidz that are my family in NJ)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If anyone cares to go to the State of Virginia website and look up National Maltese Rescue, you will see that it was incorporated there as a for profit business.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sanvean_@May 21 2004, 08:44 AM
> *I do visit MO occasionally -- my last username was banned for saying we should be able to talk about breeders -- so I have a new one, which I won't disclose here
> 
> 
> ...


Not to bring up something that was posted on the first few pages of this thread but... I was banned too and told not to even DARE make another username... they will find out about it and i'll be banned again.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sanvean_@May 21 2004, 08:44 AM
> *Nichole, I wonder if that's why Jay always adamantly refuses to believe that breeders don't make money off puppies. (I wonder how much money HE made off HIS?)
> 
> I do visit MO occasionally -- my last username was banned for saying we should be able to talk about breeders -- so I have a new one, which I won't disclose here
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Samvean, next time you go in there see what it next to my name,







I would suspect, banned for life







because I told them what I thought of their site, and oddly enough I kept getting an error message when I tried to go in to see if my post was up. I love this site and it's people, much friendler and a heck of a lot more interested in what we have to say on any topic we choose to post.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jun 2 2005, 08:15 AM
> *If anyone cares to go to the State of Virginia website and look up National Maltese Rescue, you will see that it was incorporated there as a for profit business.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67933*


[/QUOTE]

What??? A rescue "*FOR *PROFIT" .... How sleazy is that!! I thought rescue groups were set up as NON profit so that they could solicit donations.... hard to get donations when they aren't tax deductible.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 2 2005, 09:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What??? A rescue "FOR PROFIT" .... How sleazy is that!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67952
[/B][/QUOTE]


You hit the nail right on the head







if the hat fits let him wear it


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jun 2 2005, 08:15 AM
> *If anyone cares to go to the State of Virginia website and look up National Maltese Rescue, you will see that it was incorporated there as a for profit business.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67933*


[/QUOTE]

Thank you Ladysmom. I will look this up in the next few days. Today I have to get ready to have my eyes looked at by my eye surgeon and they are bothering me today hopefully just from allergies so I am going to try to not go online that much to rest them to not add problems on top of the work I must do today. But I really appreciate this bit of information I had no knowledge about. 

Susan & my furkidz in NJ


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

rescue for profit?!

sad


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Furbabymom+Jun 2 2005, 11:01 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Ladysmom. I will look this up in the next few days. Today I have to get ready to have my eyes looked at by my eye surgeon and they are bothering me today hopefully just from allergies so I am going to try to not go online that much to rest them to not add problems on top of the work I must do today. But I really appreciate this bit of information I had no knowledge about. 

Susan & my furkidz in NJ
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68073
[/B][/QUOTE]

You can search for corporations at the Commonwealth of Virginia Business Assistance/Clerk's website here. It's all public record.

http://www.dba.state.va.us/frameset.asp?UR...clk/fee_bus.htm


----------

